# Giải đáp thắc mắc mẹ bầu - có nên mua nôi cũi an toàn cho trẻ sơ sinh?



## ngoclan (24/6/19)

Có nên mua nôi cũi an toàn cho trẻ sơ sinh? Chắc chắn là có rồi, bởi không thể thiếu nôi cũi an toàn giúp cho giấc ngủ của bé luôn êm ái, trọn vẹn.

*Thiếu đi một chiếc nôi cũi an toàn, tác nhân chính khiến trẻ gắt ngủ:*
Trẻ sơ sinh mới sanh ra đời, hầu như bé nào cũng từ có quãng thời gian khóc đêm 15 ngày đầu sau sinh, thậm chí hơn 1 đến 3 tháng. Điều này dễ hiểu bởi vì từ khi là một giọt máu bé nhỏ, con đã yên ấm nằm trọn trong lòng cung của mẹ.
Đến khi ra đời, _“môi trường lạ” ngoài lòng cung mẹ và những tác động như tiếng ồn, sự rung lắc bế ẵm hoặc những tác nhân như muỗi chích bên ngoài có thể làm bé luôn trong tâm trạng hoảng sợ, hay khóc đêm_, khiến giấc ngủ không được bình yên, không được sâu giấc.
Để _triệt tiêu những tác nhân gây “gắt ngủ” ở trẻ sơ sinh_, ngoài những việc cần làm như tạo môi trường nghỉ ngơi yên tĩnh cho bé, cho con mặc quần áo êm mịn cho da, quấn khăn cho trẻ và đặt con nằm tại không gian phòng có nhiệt độ thích hợp, thì một chiếc_ nôi cũi tĩnh, an toàn, không rung lắc _mới là điều không thể thiếu cho con có một giấc ngủ êm đềm.





*Tiêu chí quyết định một chiếc nôi cũi an toàn cho bé:*
Tham khảo nhiều nguồn thông tin khác nhau, với “hàng loạt” mớ tiêu chí quyết định nôi cũi an toàn hỗn loạn trên các trang báo, trang mạng nhưng vẫn chưa đúc kết ra được “tiêu chí nôi cũi an toàn theo tiêu chuẩn?”
Mẹ đừng vội nản lòng, những thông tin chính xác về tiêu chí lựa chọn nôi cũi an toàn sau đây sẽ hỗ trợ cho mẹ:
_ Điều đầu tiên để đánh giá sản phẩm nôi cũi an toàn chính là _kết cấu sản phẩm không rung lắc._ Nôi cũi rung lắc tuy có thể ru bé ngủ yên trong những giờ đầu, nhưng đây là tiền tố “nguy hiểm” khiến trẻ dễ bị giật mình, không sâu giấc về sau.
_ Chất liệu cấu thành sản phẩm cũng là một trong những yếu tố cần phải lưu tâm. Chất liệu tốt nhất cần có cho một chiếc nôi cũi an toàn chính là _“gỗ tự nhiên, hoặc gỗ thông tự nhiên với sức bền cao kết hợp với gỗ HDF chống thấm, dễ tạo hình._
(hai loại gỗ này có những ưu khuyết điểm riêng, chúng đi kèm sẽ bổ sung cho nhau, tạo nên mặt hoàn thiện của sản phẩm)
_Quy cách thiết kế với kích thước nôi, chiều cao, chiều rộng nôi, đặc biệt là khoảng cách giữa các thanh lan can phải thực sự  chuẩn xác, đảm bảo độ thoải mái và tính an toàn nhất cho bé.
_ Sơn an toàn được điều chế theo tiêu chuẩn thích hợp, đảm bảo tối đa cho sức khoẻ của trẻ.
_Một chiếc nôi cũi an toàn không thể nào thiếu được tính năng nâng hạ thuận tiện của sàn nôi, một số sản phẩm nội thất trẻ em với thiết kế nâng hạ sàn dễ dàng phù hợp với các nhu cầu và hành động chăm sóc bé khác nhau của mẹ cũng như mục đích sử dụng ở từng tháng tuổi của trẻ.

*Mua nội thất nôi cũi an toàn cho trẻ sơ sinh ở đâu để đảm bảo chất lượng?*

*



*

Hiện Nội thất trẻ em Nanakids với hàng loạt sản phẩm _Nôi Cũi Cao Cấp xuất xưởng_ là địa chỉ uy tín đối với các bố mẹ có nhu cầu lựa chọn nôi cũi an toàn và các sản phẩm nội thất khác cho bé; đáp ứng đầy đủ các tiêu chí nội thất đẳng cấp, an toàn, phù hợp với trẻ em mọi lứa tuổi.

*Sơ lược qua một số mẫu nôi cũi Nanakids bán chạy nhất an toàn được các mẹ bỉm sữa tin dùng:*

*Nôi cũi trẻ em Hailey với thiết kế đơn giản nhưng không kém phần tinh tế:*
Đáp ứng đầy đủ tiêu chí an toàn cần có của sản phẩm nôi chất lượng cho bé. Với nguyên liệu chính từ gỗ thông tự nhiên nhập khẩu từ New Zealand đem lại bề mặt nôi trẻ em có sức chịu lực cao, cùng với _thiết kế nôi đơn giản, tinh tế, kèm theo giá thành phù hợp túi tiền của bố mẹ trẻ._
Bởi các tiêu chí đã và đang có, vì thế không khó hiểu hiện nay nôi Hailey chính là sản phẩm nôi trẻ em được bán chạy nhất toàn bộ hệ thống Showroom Nanakids.
Nôi Hailey đã và đang có sẵn những tông màu khác nhau như trắng, hồng, xanh da trời nhạt, xanh dương phù hợp với giới tính của cả bé trai lẫn bé gái

_*Nôi dành cho bé Natalie:*_
Sản phẩm thích hợp hơn dành cho bé trai với tạo hình nôi bắt mắt. Tuy nhiên, với kết cấu và tính năng sản phẩm được đánh giá cao “như sàn nôi nâng hạ…”
Khá tương tự như những chiếc nôi khác, _nôi Natalie với kết cấu thành nôi kèm theo độ chắc chắn tối ưu sẽ thích hợp hơn với các bé trai cá tánh kháu khỉnh._
Hiện nôi có hai màu sơn chính là trắng (White) và xanh ngọc (Mint) đáp ứng cho sự lựa chọn của bố mẹ trẻ.

*Nôi Sophie với thiết kế sang trọng đẳng cấp:*

*

*​Chú trọng đường nét nôi với tạo hình nôi khá uyển chuyển tinh tế không khác gì chiếc giường ngủ dành cho các bậc hoàng gia, Nôi Sophie với màu sơn White và Grey chắc chắn sẽ chinh phục hoàn toàn con mắt thẩm mỹ của quý phụ huynh khó tính nhất.
Hiện nay, _hệ thống Showroom của chúng tôi đã và đang trưng bày sản phẩm nôi trẻ em với màu sắc và mẫu mã nôi vô cùng đa dạng, đi kèm theo thiết kế nôi với tiêu chuẩn an toàn của Mỹ._
Mẹ bầu hãy nhanh nhanh gọi vào HOTLINE 0981.0981.10 để đội ngũ chúng tôi có cơ hội được đem giấc ngủ tuyệt đối an toàn đến bé yêu trong tương lai ngay bây giờ nhé.

Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

